# ALICANTE - Costa Blanca - SPAIN



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola a todos! This time i'd like to introduce my new home since august. Alicante is located in the south-east of Spain, at "costa blanca". It has approx. 300.000 inhabitants and has also a university, a hill with a castle and two nice beaches. 


La Rambla









San Juan Beach









City Beach


















on the castle Hill






















































More of San Juan


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

It looks like a wonderful place to call home. Or for a nice long visit!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing  I wouldn't mind living there


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

it looks pretty good at ground level.
and how's the night life?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Alicante; really a nice place


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

DWest said:


> it looks pretty good at ground level.
> and how's the night life?


It's really good.In my case,better than expected.

I have been there a few times(The last one this last weekend) and all that I can say is that Alicante's night life worth it.

There's a party area placed just below Santa Barbara castle known as "El Barrio".It's plenty of young and hot people who gathers right there to have fun in all that varied pubs and bars spread along these steep and narrows streets.

After that(Most of the mentioned pubs and bars close at 3:30/4:00 AM) the plan for many people is to continue having fun in some clubs around the city opened till late.

PS: Nice pics by the way!!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i can only agree with mare! the night life is special, after 4am the party continues at the harbor area until 8-9am. it's normal here to start going out after 1am.it's a paradise here


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the man from k-town said:


> Hola a todos! This time i'd like to introduce my new home since august to you. Alicante is located in the middle-east of Spain, at "costa blanca". It has approx. 300.000 inhabitants and has also a university, a hill with a castle and two nice beaches.
> 
> 
> flying over spain, maybe Barcelona,i don't know
> ...


I know this city, is Palma, in Mallorca, my city hehe (you can see about it in the link of my sinature  )


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

the man from k-town said:


> i can only agree with mare! the night life is special, after 4am the party continues at the harbor area until 8-9am. it's normal here to start going out after 1am.it's a paradise here


it is not something special from Alicante... that is the normal spanish nightlife


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

anacleta said:


> it is not something special from Alicante... that is the normal spanish nightlife


yes thats what i wanted to say, but for me it's something special :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> I know this city, is Palma, in Mallorca, my city hehe (you can see about it in the link of my sinature  )


ah thx, then i was a little bit wrong :lol:.

i saw the city just after i was waking up 


A walk through San Juan


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

City Margins, near the University UA









El Ayuntamiento - City Hall









Harbor District









La Rambla


















Fortress Hill













































market Hall


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the man from k-town said:


> ah thx, then i was a little bit wrong :lol:.
> 
> i saw the city just after i was waking up


you're welcome 

and yes, because the size of both cities is completly different hahaha


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:....Thanks for the beautiful pics of Alicante.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

hotel Gran Sol









have an ice cold Sangría


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

oh great pictures!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

the city looks great at the ground level.
definitely, a nice place to take a holiday.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

new pics coming soon...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!

this tower is really impressive in this location


----------

